# Bought TOKEN C22A



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Hello everyone.
Recently I was looking for a wheelset upgrade for my Tarmac. I was riding on Ultegra 6700 wheels and was looking something lighter for climbing.

Here, in a bike shop I found Token C22A wheelset. They are a bit older version, without carbon hubs and red nipples but its a plus for the price. 
Including shipping I paid around $425 for that unused wheelset. Weighted 1415gr without skewers so it sounds good for climbing after 1650+gr Ultegras.
Also it has "tiramic" ceramic bearings, bladed spokes and lightweight titanium skewers. I think thats a good deal. I was planning to buy DA 9000 C24 so I can spend that money for a week of holiday 
Only down side of the wheelset is old school narrow rims. They are 22mm tall and 18.4mm wide. So it will be narrower than my Ultegras. I really wonder how it will effect my ride. I am riding with 24C Grand Prix tires.

Because today is Sunday, they will post the wheels tomorrow and I will have them on Tuesday. I will write a review about build quality and everything soon. But I wonder if there are anyone out there who rode those wheels and can talk about them.

Here is a photo of wheelset I got from the bike shop;










edit:
All right
Yesterday I got my wheels from delivery and put them on my bike. 

First thing first, wheelsets produced in 2012 August and they are 2013 wheels. I didn't know that.

First look is good. I couldn't find any little scratch or something on the wheels, I liked it. Second, I saw that hubs are turning well. Quite well that I thought front one will roll forever. Rear hub is a bit noisy, but its cool. Not disturbing. Also quick release skewers are looking awesome.

About the ride, I can only compare it with my ultegra wheelset. I am not experienced enough to make a full review.

First, I noticed that I effected more on the sidewinds. It is not terrible. I am a 65kg 183cm height rider and I was able to control it. But still, that was the first thing I realized. Second was acceleration. Even when I'm starting to ride, I realized that bike wants to go faster in a quicker time. I compared it with my friends Tarmac with Khamsin wheelsets and it was visible more. Also on the climb attacks, I saw that is it cool, better than ultregras. Also I didn't feel any flexing from the wheels, but it is not surprising since I am not a really powerful guy. The last wheelset I felt flexing were 16 spoked Bontrager Race Lite Aero wheels.

Because it has a narrower profile, i think, I felt a bit more uncomfortable from the road defects. I was riding on 24C Grand Prix tires with 100-110psi and I had to lower the pressure on my way going back. 

Even I lost more than 250gr on the wheelset, I didn't feel anything magic on my climbing. The most difference was on acceleration. 
Also I couldn't check if they are good on fast speeds, I think tomorrow I will make a long flat ride and write my commentshere.

Here is a photo of the wheelset, how they look like;









In conclusion, I am really happy about the wheelset when I consider the money I paid on.


----------



## Robius (Aug 13, 2013)

As a 2 week old road bike rider i'm finally registered for this thread  

I bought a road bike 2 weeks ago and i want to upgrade stock wheels to C22A. I can't wait for your review as there is (Turkey) only few options for wheels. (Only shimanos, mavics and tokens)


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

I added my review to the first post.


----------

